# Can't install PHPmyadmin on FreeBSD 9



## aberar (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello all, I have a problem when installing phpmyadmin. This is the output: 

```
stop in /usr/ports/devel/t1lib.
*** [cecksum] error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/t1lib.
*** [install] error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/t1lib.
*** [lib-depends] error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/php5-gd.
*** [install] error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/php5-gd.
*** [run-depends] error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/phpmyadmin.
*** [install] error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2013)

Note the first line.  Delete the distfile:
`# rm /usr/ports/distfiles/t1lib-5.1.2.tar.gz`

Then try again.  It may be easiest to just try to build devel/t1lib.  When that succeeds, go back to building databases/phpmyadmin.


----------



## aberar (Apr 27, 2013)

*T*his is the output:


```
=>port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/pdflib.
*** [cecksum] Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/pdflib.
*** [install] Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/pdflib.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/pecl-pdflib.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/devel/phpmyadmin.
*** [install] Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 27, 2013)

You're not really giving us a lot of information so how can you expect us to be able to help you?


----------



## aberar (Apr 27, 2013)

I've followed your instructions, but still there is error


----------



## aberar (Apr 27, 2013)

*T*his is my screenshot: http://oi44.tinypic.com/316riok.jpg.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2013)

The error has changed, now you got past the t1lib install.

The new error is that it was not able to download a distfile for print/pdflib.  Don't know why.  Could be your network connection, or maybe it's a new version of the file that is not on the servers yet.  It does start to download here when I try.  So make sure your network connection is working and try again.


----------



## aberar (Apr 28, 2013)

i'm not cek list this pdflib, and now phpmyadmin success for instalation !!! tank's wblock@ [ _What? -- Mod_ ]

PHPMyAdmin is installed. Thanks @wblock@.


----------

